# Overdue Account



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

_*This is a very true tale.........*_

Be sure and cancel your credit cards before you die! This is so
priceless And so easy to see happening - customer service, being what it
is today!

A lady died this past January, and her bank (M***) bank billed her for February and 
March for their annual service charges on her credit card, and then
added late fees and interest on the monthly charge. The balance had been
£0.00, now is somewhere around £60.00.

A family member placed a call to the MBNA Bank:

Family Member:
'I am calling to tell you that she died in January.'

M***:
'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges still
apply.'

Family Member:
'Maybe, you should turn it over to collections.'

M***:
'Since it is two months past due, it already has been.'

Family Member:
So, what will they do when they find out she is dead?'

M***:
'Either report her account to the frauds division or report her to the 
credit bureau, maybe both!'

Family Member:
'Do you think God will be mad at her?'

M***:
'Excuse me?'

Family Member:
'Did you just get what I was telling you . . . The part about her being 
dead?'

M***:
'Sir, you'll have to speak to my supervisor.'

Supervisor gets on the phone:
Family Member:
'I'm calling to tell you, she died in January.'

M***:
'The account was never closed and the late fees and charges still
apply.'

Family Member:
'You mean you want to collect from her estate?'

M***:
(Stammer) 'Are you her lawyer?'

Family Member:
'No, I'm her great nephew.'
(Lawyer info given)

M***:
'Could you fax us a certificate of death?'

Family Member:
'Sure.'
( fax number is given )

After they get the fax:

M***:
'Our system just isn't set up for death. I don't know what more I Can do
to help.'

Family Member:
'Well, if you figure it out, great! If not, you could just keep billing 
Her. I don't think she will care.'

M***:
'Well, the late fees and charges do still apply.'

Family Member:
'Would you like her new billing address?'

M***:
'That might help.'

Family Member:
' Glasnevin Cemetery, Finglas Road, Dublin 11, Ireland, Plot Number
1049.'

M***:
'Sir, that's a cemetery!'

Family Member:
'Well, what the **** do you do with dead people on your planet?'


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

i don't mean 2 laugh but that was was funny   


Kelli


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

OMG


----------



## ~SUGAR~ (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes, they're a real credit card company.

Defies belief, doesn't it?


----------

